# Sunday's Show and Tell...12/24/17  Merry Christmas!



## jd56 (Dec 24, 2017)

I say Christmas but, for those that don't...Happy Holidays!

The 2nd most exciting day of the year ( tomorrow's the #1), xmas eve.
It's crazy out there...Be safe!

I did get an early Christmas present...Scott's Roadmaster  book.

And some vintage toys for my grandson.
1...boombox
2...tv
3...lawnmower














Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 24, 2017)

1940 CCM Flyte. My only restored bike but it's well done


----------



## petritl (Dec 24, 2017)

An interesting week off of work allowed me to visit friends and go to the local shops.

This Davis bicycle was posted in the antiques section but I didn’t see it; I located the bike at a new antique store in a nearby town and purchased from them.

The emergency light is an old BeaconRay model 17. 

Dick Tracy’s wrist radio NIB; didn’t need one but thought it was neat looking. It’s sort of like an Apple Watch of the 1950s


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas! 
 A Bike showed up on my porch as a Christmas present to me from CABE member @Balloontyre 
 Wow! Best present I can remember in a while;  thank you so much! 
 It is a  duplicate Sears bike that I learned to ride on;  how cool is that? 


 

 

 

 
 I had to ride of course… 



 

 

 

 

 Thanks  
The CABE is great people


----------



## mike j (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm a huge Red & Yellow band fan. All my riders have them, but they seem to be getting scarcer & more costly lately. Have been getting into 3spd's, primarily Sturmey Archer tri- coaster's. Picked up these three lovely's, this week from a local collector. Two Sturmey's and a pre- Nexus Shimano, all w/ coaster brakes. Have big plans for all of them.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 24, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> A Bike showed up on my porch as a Christmas present to me from CABE member @Balloontyre
> Wow! Best present I can remember in a while;  thank you so much!
> It is a  duplicate Sears bike that I learned to ride on;  how cool is that?
> ...




That’s awesome Mark - perfect swap meet rider. @Balloontyre the bicycle Saint Nick


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 24, 2017)

I've actually been trying not to accumulate too many new bikes and parts lately but this one found me. I got a call from a guy I bought a Roadmaster from about 2 years ago and said he had found something else I might be interested in. It's kind of an odd duck almost seems like a Westfield built European bike or something. He told me right out of the gate he didn't have much in it and didn't want much for it so I couldn't say no to a bargain. Does anybody know exactly what the maker would have been?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 24, 2017)

Oh I also got license plate toppers for my bikes, skull, wolf, devil. You car guys likely saw them in car magazines and websites.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 24, 2017)

Got a set of NOS grips for my Murray Fleetline


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2017)

I got a call this week from a fellow Cabe'r that a guy he works with had an old bike that he wanted to sell.
And to my surprise, it turned out to be a 1938 Schwinn Sports Tourist Paramount.

 

 

 

  Unfortunately, it's missing some of its original trim, but that just gives me something to look for in 2018.
Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 24, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I got a call this week from a fellow Cabe'r that a guy he works with had an old bike that he wanted to sell.
> And to my surprise, it turned out to be a 1938 Schwinn Sports Tourist Paramount.View attachment 728488 View attachment 728489 View attachment 728491 View attachment 728492  Unfortunately, it's missing some of its original trim, but that just gives me something to look for in 2018.
> Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> View attachment 728490



love these early schwinn lightweights, nice find!


----------



## rickyd (Dec 24, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I've actually been trying not to accumulate too many new bikes and parts lately but this one found me. I got a call from a guy I bought a Roadmaster from about 2 years ago and said he had found something else I might be interested in. It's kind of an odd duck almost seems like a Westfield built European bike or something. He told me right out of the gate he didn't have much in it and didn't want much for it so I couldn't say no to a bargain. Does anybody know exactly what the maker would have been?
> 
> View attachment 728439
> 
> ...



All you need is a better story and a basket you could own the oz witch bike. You already have a dog.


----------



## gtflyte (Dec 24, 2017)

I received via Mail some Huffy Radio reproduction parts for my next project bike and drove to Buffalo for the pick up.Got an antenna housing plus top cap and The Huffy Radiobike Tank label  



Thanks to partsguy  super packaging and quality parts


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 24, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I got a call this week from a fellow Cabe'r that a guy he works with had an old bike that he wanted to sell.
> And to my surprise, it turned out to be a 1938 Schwinn Sports Tourist Paramount.View attachment 728488 View attachment 728489 View attachment 728491 View attachment 728492  Unfortunately, it's missing some of its original trim, but that just gives me something to look for in 2018.
> Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> View attachment 728490



@Schwinn499


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 24, 2017)

Santa was good to me this year. This week I unwrapped 2 presents early. Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## Kstone (Dec 24, 2017)

A gift from a friend... With my girl Frida on it


 



 
A gift from a work friend



 
And a new bike!


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 24, 2017)

Not a bike but pretty handy in these parts, Cali guys probably won’t even know what it is


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2017)

Haven't a clue.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 24, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Not a bike but pretty handy in these parts, Cali guys probably won’t even know what it is
> 
> View attachment 728551



I'd stash bike parts in there.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 24, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Not a bike but pretty handy in these parts, Cali guys probably won’t even know what it is.



Especially handy this week.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Dec 24, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> 1940 CCM Flyte. My only restored bike but it's well done
> View attachment 728409 View attachment 728410 View attachment 728411 View attachment 728412 View attachment 728413 View attachment 728414




Your CCM bike is really awesome!  Love the uniqueness of it!


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd stash bike parts in there.




no you wouldn't


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 24, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> no you wouldn't



I guess you're right...
http://www.fisherplows.com/products/poly-caster/


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 24, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Not a bike but pretty handy in these parts, Cali guys probably won’t even know what it is
> 
> View attachment 728551



On the off season you can go around filling everyone's water softeners up


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 24, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> On the off season you can go around filling everyone's water softeners up




Or scrape the rust off the bed and bumper of your truck. I'm glad I don't need that contraption.


----------



## kreika (Dec 24, 2017)

Log splitter?


----------



## John G04 (Dec 24, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 728510 Santa was good to me this year. This week I unwrapped 2 presents early. Hope you guys enjoy.




2 Iver Johnsons in in one week. WOW:eek:


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 24, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Or scrape the rust off the bed and bumper of your truck. I'm glad I don't need that contraption.



I have my trucks oiled to slow it down.  They salt the roads here so it is inevitable here


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd stash bike parts in there.



Only if you want them to rust....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 24, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 728510 Santa was good to me this year. This week I unwrapped 2 presents early. Hope you guys enjoy.




Two Iver’s !!!
Man you were extra nice this year!


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 24, 2017)

I surprised my sister this morning when i pulled down her childhood bike thats been hanging in my parent's garage rafters for the last 46 years. A  24 inch 1965 Montgomery Wards  Hawthorne she got new on her birthday.  I've been searching for and holding the parts to make it a fully equipped model , the hot pink color on the rack in the pic. is the OG color hers was , I remember i was 8 or 9  when she spray bombed it the opaque pink it is now , It's going back to it's original color.
I gave it to her with all the upgrade parts  and to see if she wanted to keep the front rack on or go with the tank with the headlight or even  leaving the front rack and using the lesser upgrade tank without the headlight  { I got both tanks just in case }  I'm glad she chose the lit tank with horn.  I still need a nice set of 24 inch fenders with braces but i'm going to send everything else out thats going to chrome and hope I can find the fenders and get it finished by the end of August for her 59th birthday


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Dec 24, 2017)

My 20$ goodwill find turned out to be a Traditions Napoleon III .69-cal. black powder cannon.  It is for display or shooting so I may just have to try that once or twice.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 24, 2017)

Got our first snow of the year on Christmas Eve.... beautiful stuff. Just got home from church... Merry Christmas all!!!


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 24, 2017)

In the spirit of the season, I have been on a toy, cave & bicycle accessory binge......


 


 
Corona Bottle Bubbler with bottle caps and lime wedges floating around, it was $19.99 on eBay, from a seller I was buying something else from, I could not resist.......

 
My Tetanus toy of the month, thank you Cowboy... 

 
NOS Speedo with an unopened box, I had a hard time breaking the seal for the first time, but someone had to do it....

 
Shoeshine Smoking Bear, he shines his shoe, smokes his pipe, and blows a puff of smoke, just like me.....

 

 

 


The awesome NOS Tigeroo with box & Tail, I especially like the soapbox wagon graphic......


 
ZZ Ray gun, 40's Wyandotte Patriotic Model.....


 


Raw Power, I hope everyone feels like this kid when they are riding......


Couple of tin toys from the Antique Mall Sale; German Dog Roller and a Marx Rollover Cat......


 
Teddy is from here on the Cabe, thanks Mark, one of my absolute favorites, works perfectly and much smaller than you might think...

 

 

 

 
Popeye Pop-Up Spinach Can, I am going to carve him a nice new pipe.
More to come, I am being called to dinner now.......


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 24, 2017)

I picked up my  freshly mastered glass from Tom today.  Too cool.  Thanks Tom!


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 24, 2017)

Shout out to Marty for the ornament


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 24, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> My 20$ goodwill find turned out to be a Traditions Napoleon III .69-cal. black powder cannon.  It is for display or shooting so I may just have to try that once or twice.
> 
> View attachment 728669 View attachment 728670 View attachment 728671



That looks like a whole lot of fun for $20.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 24, 2017)

A few more...


 


 


 
J. Chein Roller Coaster....

 

 



 
Mr. Rub and my attempt at an abstract bicycle....


 
Some fun smalls from the Cabe, thanks Mark....


 
And these three friends, also from Mark.......


----------



## jkent (Dec 24, 2017)

I was handed Divorce papers for Christmas if that counts. I got news of it from an empty house and a text message.
Probably one of the best gifts I've ever gotten.
So now I have to sell my house and I'm moving to Colorado.
Maybe I'll take up Smoking the green stuff and forget all about this crap........LOL
JKent


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 25, 2017)

jkent said:


> I was handed Divorce papers for Christmas if that counts. I got news of it from an empty house and a text message.
> Probably one of the best gifts I've ever gotten.
> So now I have to sell my house and I'm moving to Colorado.
> Maybe I'll take up Smoking the green stuff and forget all about this crap........LOL
> JKent




Wow. While it's likely good thing it's over if she's that rotten, it still sucks, especially at Christmas. Best wishes for a smooth transition sir.


----------



## charnleybob (Dec 25, 2017)

You are about to start a new life and rediscover you!


----------



## spoker (Dec 25, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> I surprised my sister this morning when i pulled down her childhood bike thats been hanging in my parent's garage rafters for the last 46 years. A  24 inch 1965 Montgomery Wards  Hawthorne she got new on her birthday.  I've been searching for and holding the parts to make it a fully equipped model , the hot pink color on the rack in the pic. is the OG color hers was , I remember i was 8 or 9  when she spray bombed it the opaque pink it is now , It's going back to it's original color.
> I gave it to her with all the upgrade parts  and to see if she wanted to keep the front rack on or go with the tank with the headlight or even  leaving the front rack and using the lesser upgrade tank without the headlight  { I got both tanks just in case }  I'm glad she chose the lit tank with horn.  I still need a nice set of 24 inch fenders with braces but i'm going to send everything else out thats going to chrome and hope I can find the fenders and get it finished by the end of August for her 59th birthday
> 
> View attachment 728639what a great bicycle story,for me the story is kool no matter what kind of bike,doesnt get much better than this!
> ...


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 25, 2017)

jkent said:


> I was handed Divorce papers for Christmas if that counts. I got news of it from an empty house and a text message.
> Probably one of the best gifts I've ever gotten.
> So now I have to sell my house and I'm moving to Colorado.
> Maybe I'll take up Smoking the green stuff and forget all about this crap........LOL
> JKent



It all works out man,just takes some time. Try and stay cool and keep moving forward. Merry Christmas


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 25, 2017)

jkent said:


> I was handed Divorce papers for Christmas if that counts. I got news of it from an empty house and a text message.
> Probably one of the best gifts I've ever gotten.
> So now I have to sell my house and I'm moving to Colorado.
> Maybe I'll take up Smoking the green stuff and forget all about this crap........LOL
> JKent




Man that's just mean cold hearted & messed up. I'm a Gemini and That sort of crap brings out the evil twin in me. I know somethings i would do like send her something on her birthday to remind her how really old she is or send black roses on valentines day


----------



## jkent (Dec 25, 2017)

I appreciate the support from everyone of you. 
It has been expected for a while, just didn't expect it right now and not this way.
The most difficult part is I'm not getting to spend Christmas with my granddaughter. She is my world and I love her very much but my soon to be Ex-wife has both my boys on her side and i'm blocked from all communication. I haven't seen my granddaughter in over a month. All I ever wanted was a daughter and I ended up with 2 boys and my wife was done with having kids. So the only hope I had was grand children and I was blessed with the first being a girl.
Neither one of my boys will even reply to a text. 
This might be TMI but to kind of explain.
This isn't about another woman, drugs, abuse or alcohol. Over the years we've just grown apart. 
I don't have a choice but to move to Colorado to live with my brother, I can not afford even the mortgage on my house on my SSDI.
I've had to pinch pennies and sell off all of my bikes to come up with the money to move.
I'm a very strong willed person and I know everything will work out but it's a difficult road to travel to get there. 
Me and my soon to be Ex have been together since we were in high school and have been married for 23 years.
The only family I really have right now is my bother. he has been generous enough to take me in until I get back on my feet.
I think I understand why we're here but I don't understand the isolation and silence from my kids and daughter in-law.
They all know how close me and my grand daughter are and what she means to me.
All I can do is wait and hope that things change. 
 So thanks to all of you for the support.
JKent


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 25, 2017)

I got this way Cool bicycle lamp for Christmas from my Dad!


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2017)

Question - Do you know why divorcees are so expensive?

   Answer - They are worth it!




jkent said:


> I was handed Divorce papers for Christmas if that counts. I got news of it from an empty house and a text message.
> Probably one of the best gifts I've ever gotten.
> So now I have to sell my house and I'm moving to Colorado.
> Maybe I'll take up Smoking the green stuff and forget all about this crap........LOL
> JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2017)

My brother gave me these for Christmas--1931 Colson Tricycle parts list, ca. 1930 Chicago Cycle Supply Co Catalog No. 21, and a ca.1934 Louisville Cycle Supply cat. Lotso good stuff in these! V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Dec 25, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 728734 View attachment 728735 I picked up my  freshly mastered glass from Tom today.  Too cool.  Thanks Tom!




HOLY POOP


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 25, 2017)

jkent said:


> I appreciate the support from everyone of you.
> It has been expected for a while, just didn't expect it right now and not this way.
> The most difficult part is I'm not getting to spend Christmas with my granddaughter. She is my world and I love her very much but my soon to be Ex-wife has both my boys on her side and i'm blocked from all communication. I haven't seen my granddaughter in over a month. All I ever wanted was a daughter and I ended up with 2 boys and my wife was done with having kids. So the only hope I had was grand children and I was blessed with the first being a girl.
> Neither one of my boys will even reply to a text.
> ...



She’s probably been up to no good,they like to lie to the children and family about us as a smoke screen hiding their own dispicable behavior.


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 25, 2017)

I put the final touches on these two Christmas eve morning. Present to self


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 25, 2017)

Riding around the hood handing out candy canes with my little one on her favorite bike.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2017)

jkent said:


> I was handed Divorce papers for Christmas if that counts. I got news of it from an empty house and a text message.
> Probably one of the best gifts I've ever gotten.
> So now I have to sell my house and I'm moving to Colorado.
> Maybe I'll take up Smoking the green stuff and forget all about this crap........LOL
> JKent



Kinda been there, done that. ( after 29 years) Best thing that ever happened to me.  You'll land on your feet. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> A few more...
> View attachment 728741
> View attachment 728742
> View attachment 728743
> ...



Very Cool.....I love old toys and advertisements. Good for you!!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 31, 2017)

Got the military chain ring from hoofart today


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 31, 2017)

jkent said:


> I appreciate the support from everyone of you.
> It has been expected for a while, just didn't expect it right now and not this way.
> The most difficult part is I'm not getting to spend Christmas with my granddaughter. She is my world and I love her very much but my soon to be Ex-wife has both my boys on her side and i'm blocked from all communication. I haven't seen my granddaughter in over a month. All I ever wanted was a daughter and I ended up with 2 boys and my wife was done with having kids. So the only hope I had was grand children and I was blessed with the first being a girl.
> Neither one of my boys will even reply to a text.
> ...



Having been through a relatively mild divorce (no kids, no lawyers, only 3 years together) The one thing I took away from it is how little other people in my life seemed to care.  If it came up in conversation its was kind of telling someone you had an anal fissure that wouldn't heal.  You might get a few sympathetic comments but for the most part people didn't want to talk about it and left you feeling like an outsider.  Its a weird time and you are kind of on your own but it does get better.  Good luck.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> Riding around the hood handing out candy canes with my little one on her favorite bike.
> 
> View attachment 729059



Right on!!  Great shot!  Thanks! I wish I could go for a ride!! We are barb-q'ing steaks tonight. Hope the Barby fires up!! Good visibility on the Canadian prairies today!!
-19°F
Observed at:
Winnipeg Richardson Int'l Airport
Date:
11:00 AM CST Sunday 31 December 2017
Condition:
Mainly Sunny
Wind: W 9 mph
Wind Chill:
-38
Visibility:
15 miles


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2017)

jkent said:


> I appreciate the support from everyone of you.
> It has been expected for a while, just didn't expect it right now and not this way.
> The most difficult part is I'm not getting to spend Christmas with my granddaughter. She is my world and I love her very much but my soon to be Ex-wife has both my boys on her side and i'm blocked from all communication. I haven't seen my granddaughter in over a month. All I ever wanted was a daughter and I ended up with 2 boys and my wife was done with having kids. So the only hope I had was grand children and I was blessed with the first being a girl.
> Neither one of my boys will even reply to a text.
> ...



I hear you Brother.  I was just layed off a job when she dropped the bomb on me over 5 years back. "I don't love you now, and haven't loved you in years". OUCH!!!.......Same here, no abuse, drugs, cheating, lying, abusive alcohol scene ( as per last message/together over 30 years/married 29) She turned my 2 kids against me at the time ( she said I "wanted" to get laid off/have the Summer off) and they were blinded by her b/s. They came around later, but it was tough/hurt. I missed my dog the most!!! ( dog since put down from old age)  Anyway, it will get better. It has for me, but it takes time. I cashed most of my savings/rrsp's and rented a small house, got a McJob at Home Depot ( since quit and retired) and made ends meet. Bless your Brother for being there for you.

 My X hooked up with the guy across the street. ( where I "used" to live...after I left?).  He was a bit of an odd duck, but I had a few brew with him off and on over the years, he was divorced, any women he did date he treated poorly. Apparently he treated my X like a queen, but drank himself to death this last Fall. (maybe I dodged a bullett?) Now my kids and I are closer than ever but still live with her, ages 19/26, she's alone ( no partner) and I have a wonderful woman in my life. My kids come over here regular, and love my new g/f. Your grandaughter will be back in your life, just try to be patient. Take the high road and don't insult or be rude to your X. *Silence is golden*.  Cheers,  Bob


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2017)

Rides4Fun said:


> Your CCM bike is really awesome!  Love the uniqueness of it!



Beautiful!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> A Bike showed up on my porch as a Christmas present to me from CABE member @Balloontyre
> Wow! Best present I can remember in a while;  thank you so much!
> It is a  duplicate Sears bike that I learned to ride on;  how cool is that?
> ...



SWEET!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2017)

Kstone said:


> A gift from a friend... With my girl Frida on it
> View attachment 728517
> 
> View attachment 728525
> ...



Wow!!!  Lucky lady!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2017)

SimpleMan said:


> Got our first snow of the year on Christmas Eve.... beautiful stuff. Just got home from church... Merry Christmas all!!!View attachment 728692



Nice House!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2017)

My Dad ( Santa) turns the big 90 today!!  He's getting over some health issues, but still manages a ( often daily) 2 hour walk outside on the coast in Vancouver, B.C. Canada. I was out visiting him last month and helped him sell their condo &, get ( and my Mom) settled into a beautiful seniors home. ( I mean this place is NICE!!...he loves it..FREEDOM from 24-7 care of my Mom) My Dad was looking after my Mom on his own ( she's 90 also) and it was taking a HUGE toll on his health. We almost lost him 6 weeks ago.

*Santa* ( my Dad of course) helped me put a deal together on a 1957 Nash convertible. It's not being shipped for another week ( here by mid Jan) to be stored in the garage until Spring.  Looks like I'll be blowing the last few hairs off my head in a convert this Summer!! Yay!!  Going "balder" and "loving it" as Maxwell Smart ( Get Smart) would say!!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 1, 2018)

I want to see more photos of the black and orange bike



petritl said:


> An interesting week off of work allowed me to visit friends and go to the local shops.
> 
> This Davis bicycle was posted in the antiques section but I didn’t see it; I located the bike at a new antique store in a nearby town and purchased from them.
> 
> ...



t


----------

